# How to contact guys of FreeBSD Mall other than email or telephones?



## likounin (Jul 8, 2013)

I bought one T-shirt on June 24th, but I received nothing other than a confirmation email. I've written three emails to them as well as made two oversea telephone calls, but they still do not reply.

I made an order from github on June 25th and received on July 1st;

I made an order from Dribbble on June 28th and received today.

So... any other ways to contact them?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 8, 2013)

FreeBSD Mall is not a part of the FreeBSD Foundation. So don't expect a formal reply from 'us'. Having said that, I see that freebsdmall.com is running on the IXsystems infrastructure, who in turn run PC-BSD. So maybe that's a better place to inquire.


----------



## likounin (Jul 8, 2013)

I've asked IXsystems's offical Twitter account and wonder if they will reply to me.


----------



## NewGuy (Jul 8, 2013)

Twitter? Why not e-mail or call iXystems directly? Twitter is a terrible way to try to explain (or get responses to) an issue. http://www.ixsystems.com/resources/ix/contact/


----------



## likounin (Jul 19, 2013)

I searched IXsystems on Twitter before so I asked them. Then they replied to me quickly.ã€€


----------



## likounin (Jul 19, 2013)

Finally I got the package today. Thank you all.


----------

